# Blu RAy must have ?



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

Personally I can't wait for this so i can watch it in glorious HD Led anyone else waiting on it 
Star Wars: The Complete Saga Episodes I-VI Blu-ray: Amazon.co.uk: Harrison Ford, Ewan McGregor, Mark Hamill, Liam Neeson, Carrie Fisher, Natalie Portman, George Lucas, Irvin Kershner, Richard Marquand: DVD


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

if previous experience serves right the first of the boxsets (lets face it,he has raped these films opn dvd and vhs) will be a half decent affair but not the awesome people are expecting.whilst i think the last 3 are pretty good (but i dont understand the hero worship they receive) the first three (the new ones)are ****ing dreadful.the kid in the first one was more annoying than jar-jar :lol:terrible acting all round and even portman is a spent force in these films.lucas has screwed the pooch with the new ones imho,and just when you thought the kid was gone so you didnt have to suffer anymore of his acting,hayden christensen turns up and makes the kids acting look almost oscar worthy :lol: truly awful attempts to bleed the star wars cash cow and the fans three more times imho.

on the other hand he may just do a lord of the rings and release it half arsed knowing full well,even though outraged,the fans will just sit there and take it up the pooper again and again.if there was ever a set of films that have been whored to wiothin an inch of there lives it is this.and with the new ones sucking,plus that terrible indiana jones attempt (the crystal skull could be a transformers 2 beater in how **** it actually was) is there any further doubt that lucas is "film wise" on his **** in a massive way?


----------



## p-trax (Jan 1, 2011)

ivor said:


> Personally I can't wait for this so i can watch it in glorious HD Led anyone else waiting on it
> Star Wars: The Complete Saga Episodes I-VI Blu-ray: Amazon.co.uk: Harrison Ford, Ewan McGregor, Mark Hamill, Liam Neeson, Carrie Fisher, Natalie Portman, George Lucas, Irvin Kershner, Richard Marquand: DVD


I'm with you mate, die hard fan/sucker:lol:

On pre-order


----------



## jedigav (Jan 22, 2011)

I'll definitely get it, but probably just the original trilogy. The new ones aren't great, but not really as bad as people make out. The best of the new films was Revenge of the Sith IMO I just wish they would release the orignals, remastered in HD without some of the tinkering that Lucas did. As for must have Blurays mine are Iron Man, Batman the Dark Knight, Back to the future trilogy, Avatar & Moon:thumb:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

jedigav said:


> I'll definitely get it, but probably just the original trilogy. The new ones aren't great, but not really as bad as people make out. The best of the new films was Revenge of the Sith IMO I just wish they would release the orignals, remastered in HD without some of the tinkering that Lucas did. As for must have Blurays mine are Iron Man, Batman the Dark Knight, Back to the future trilogy, Avatar & Moon:thumb:


how can a guy called "JEDI gav" be impartial ?? just joking :lol:


----------



## jedigav (Jan 22, 2011)

I might be a bit biased:tumbleweed: The new ones were pretty bad though, there I said it:lol::lol:


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Batman - The Dark Knight is awesome on blu ray. :thumb:


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

EliteCarCare said:


> Batman - The Dark Knight is awesome on blu ray. :thumb:


Yes, very true, its great as normal but when it goes into IMAX (you can tell when the black bars dissapear from the screen) its just awesome. I wish they filmed more films like this. Its a 70mm film so has twice the resolution of a standard camera and it just shows so well when your viewing it. Id prefer this to 3D to be honest. I think there are only a handful of IMAX cameras available to film like this.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

jedigav said:


> I might be a bit biased:tumbleweed: The new ones were pretty bad though, there I said it:lol::lol:


seeing as you have bob fossil as your avatar i will let you off lol.i didnt think the new ones would be able to live upto the old,but to be so incredibly below par was quite a feat.


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

My best ones are 

Kung Fu Hustle
Independence Day

and in 3D
Resident Evil Afterlife 3D
Step Up 3D

I will most likely be adding Tron Legacy 3D to that list as well.

Got to have DTS-MA though to get the best from Bluray.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

robj20 said:


> My best ones are
> 
> Kung Fu Hustle
> Independence Day
> ...


judging by that list, i take it we are talking about "visual" quality,not film quality :lol:nothing beats dark night imax scenes imho.the bond films are a visual treat,as are the transformers films.


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

There films i enjoy watching. Couldnt care less if anyone else likes them.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

robj20 said:


> There films i enjoy watching. Couldnt care less if anyone else likes them.


holy ****,you actually enjoy step up and resident evils :lol:


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Certain aspects of them yes, Stepup 3D is one of the best looking 3D films i have and it has great sound. Resident Evil is again great in 3D and i like the actual films.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

robj20 said:


> Certain aspects of them yes, Stepup 3D is one of the best looking 3D films i have and it has great sound. Resident Evil is again great in 3D and i like the actual films.


jessica alba in it in 3D much ? i could change my mind  i would,however,never change my mind on the resi series.it could have been awesome.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

robj20 said:


> Certain aspects of them yes, Stepup 3D is one of the best looking 3D films i have and it has great sound. Resident Evil is again great in 3D and i like the actual films.


jenna dewann in it in 3D much ? i could change my mind  i would,however,never change my mind on the resi series.it could have been awesome.


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Shes not in it at all.

Edit, she isnt in it either.

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm1801800/
She is pretty tasty though.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

robj20 said:


> Shes not in it at all.


holy jesus,step up is the rip off version of the alba one isnt it :lol: i have nothing more to post 

edit,just popped over to imdb (i should have done it earlier really lol) and i know the one you mean now.

how do you find the 3d for long use ?? only demoed it fleetingly.


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Latest 3D film i have is Piranha 3D, the underwater scene is mind blowing.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

robj20 said:


> Latest 3D film i have is Piranha 3D, the underwater scene is mind blowing.


how is it on the eyes ?? avatar was murder at the cinema (but i put that down to a long film on a huge screen) and piranha was a surprise as it was really bloody enjoyable.i was expect much,much worse.dreyfuss at the start was a masterstroke lol.

instead of taking this thread off topic i will post a 3d thread mate.let us know your experiences in there,if you dont mind >??


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Its pretty good, have to remember you can tweak 3D to your eyes at home, loads of settings to play with, from adding slight depth to things flying out of the screen. More than a few hours really starts to bother me though, like Killzone 3 after 4 hours i had a headache.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

robj20 said:


> Its pretty good, have to remember you can tweak 3D to your eyes at home, loads of settings to play with, from adding slight depth to things flying out of the screen. More than a few hours really starts to bother me though, like Killzone 3 after 4 hours i had a headache.


new thread started.


----------



## jedigav (Jan 22, 2011)

silverback said:


> seeing as you have bob fossil as your avatar i will let you off lol.i didnt think the new ones would be able to live upto the old,but to be so incredibly below par was quite a feat.


Thanks mate, Bobby Bob Bob rules!


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

robj20 said:


> Got to have DTS-MA though to get the best from Bluray.


Totally agree, my amp handles these sound systems. Its amazing how many people seem to forget that HD isnt just about the picture. No one hardly ever mentions the sound of a film. Its 50% of the film afterall. I end up explaining it, its like going to the cinema to watch a film and them handing you personal stereo head phones to listen to it through.

Ive watched Goonies a million times, but when I watched it on blu I couldnt believe it I was hearing music and sound effects Id never heard before, it was weird. Films like Transformers are unreal in HD audio.


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

with respect to Silverback the Starwars series was always meant to be 6 films but back in the technology was limited and he had to wait for it to catch up with his vision of what it should look like and for a film that was produced in the 70s it still holds it's own against a lot of modern Cgi flicks as we are all aware cgi can screw some films up.

This brings me onto another thing When buying blu-ray do you buy them for the visual effect I.e Tron or do you buy them just because you like the film ?

Personally I buy them for the effects as blu-ray does not make a major difference to some films and yes a good quality sound system brings out so much more from a film


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

ivor said:


> with respect to Silverback the Starwars series was always meant to be 6 films but back in the technology was limited and he had to wait for it to catch up with his vision of what it should look like and for a film that was produced in the 70s it still holds it's own against a lot of modern Cgi flicks as we are all aware cgi can screw some films up.
> 
> This brings me onto another thing When buying blu-ray do you buy them for the visual effect I.e Tron or do you buy them just because you like the film ?
> 
> Personally I buy them for the effects as blu-ray does not make a major difference to some films and yes a good quality sound system brings out so much more from a film


i could have this completely wrong, but i think without the effects he wanted,the budget and the technology, he was forced to put everything he had into the story.when the tech reached a stage where it could be used to recreate what he wanted the storys died on there ****,or was just very poorly executed.

i appreciate it was always meant to be a six series film,but if he had made the first three when he made the last three,would we have seen much better plot,but none of the special effects? i know which i would have preferred.without those three films lucas wouldnt be much more than middle level material imho.i dont blame him for raping the films because thats all he has really.but atleast be honest about what your upto lucas.its a cash cow that the **** have been abused that much they are producing powdered milk :lol:

and onto your quality of bluray vs film or pic.

i am just as guilty of buying crap just because it would be reference disc material,or had an awesome soundtrack.but what i came to understand after dropping a few quid on films i wasnt really fussed on but the pic was so glorious was this,a turd in 1080p with hd audio is still a turd.i think what dissapoints me most about blu ray is despite the huge size of the disc capacity,they are still filling out tv series with multiple discs.two episodes of band of brothers per disc ?? are you seriously telling me each episode is a 25 gb job ? the sopranos is 4 episodes (same as dvd btw) and i wasnt overly happy about that.then the region locking thing  thats what i loved so much about hd dvd,you could import a disc from anywhere and it worked.but no no,not blu ray,disney and fox dont like that,so there films are usually region locked.

lastly the biggest issue i have with blu ray is that there is no benchmark to what standard of quality you get.now im not expecting the evil dead to look like transformers,but i have had a few films where the pic quality is negligible to the dvd version.they just half **** the transfer (lord of the rings,gladiator on its debut release was a disgrace) and judging by the latest figures blu ray isnt even close to touching dvd for sales and home invasion either,so there is an outside chance some new tech could come along soon and thats the end of blu imho.


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

Don't get me wrong I think the out of the three new starwars films "Revenge of the Sith" is the best just for the battle scene at scene the same way as "Empire strike [email protected] is the best of the first three as lets face Lucas must of been on drugs to think some angry teddy bear would help save the universe lol.

It is annoying as you say when they have so much potential with blu-ray yet can't be arsed to use it or pay for it with the regional thing this website can be handy but seems not to get the use it once did 
http://dvd.box.sk/


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

ivor said:


> Don't get me wrong I think the out of the three new starwars films "Revenge of the Sith" is the best just for the battle scene at scene the same way as "Empire strike [email protected] is the best of the first three as lets face Lucas must of been on drugs to think some angry teddy bear would help save the universe lol.
> 
> It is annoying as you say when they have so much potential with blu-ray yet can't be arsed to use it or pay for it with the regional thing this website can be handy but seems not to get the use it once did
> http://dvd.box.sk/


yeah i use the regional code websites myself,fox and disney are the MAIN offenders at locking.i really cant remember which one the "sith" is, i pretty much lost interest in any of the new ones,and have blanked them from memory :lol:


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

The Sith one opens with the two flying along and then drops into a major scene looks stunning on an upscaled DvD would have to put in the benchmark section and is THX still used as that used to be the benchmark for a few years on the audio front


----------



## jedigav (Jan 22, 2011)

robj20 said:


> Latest 3D film i have is Piranha 3D, the underwater scene is mind blowing.


The bit with Kelly Brook swimming in the buff in 3D? She usually looks like a DD :lol::lol:


----------



## Rickstarbo (Apr 2, 2011)

Avatar on Blu ray just blew me away, it looked just awesome on my plasma.


----------

